#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which movie made you so much scared as a kid?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


Here lots of time we talked about our favourite movies. So for a change let's discussed about the scariest movies you have watched.
Can you guys tell me which movie made you scared as a kid?

----------

